# Buying first horse



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all
New to this section hope you can help me.

This may sound really silly... We're going to view a horse next week that sounds perfect for us. It's a long journey but I think he's worth it.

If we want him we'll need to pay in full, but I want to have him vetted before I commit. 

What is the normal process for buying, delivery, vetting and payment.

This will be our first horse which is why I'm niave.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you got someone to go with you - like an instructor or knowledgable friend - a real must as it's so easy to be ruled by your heart and end up with the first horse you see!! 
If it's a ridden horse you need to make sure you see it being caught in the field, tacked up etc, be wary of a horse that is already and waiting for you - call me suspicious but often difficult horses are lunged for ages before a buyer turns up to take the edge off a sharp animal!! I always leave horses out in the field when someone is coming for a viewing then I get in in while they are here and groom etc - I get them to groom it/handle so I can see how they interact with the horse, also lets the potential buyers see the animal in the rough as it were and not bathed and primped to the eyeballs!

Have a list of questions, ask to see the horses passport and check it's description matches the animal, also its vaccination record, worming routine etc. 
Get the owner to try it out first and see how it goes then try it out yourself in whatever it is you expect of it and in various situations, take a hat and body protector as horses often react differently with a new rider on board so don't expect the horse to behave 100% unless it's a schoolmaster! Also find out the horses routine and wether good with other horses as I'm sure you'll be keeping it on a yard/livery so it needs to be a horse that mixes well!

If you really like the horse and are 100% sure it is for you - don't be scared to ask to go away and think about it or come back for a second viewing. Then you need to find out what vet the people use so you don't accidentally get their vet out to vet the horse!, then get hold of another vet in that area preferably and equine vet and organise with them to get a vetting done with bloods. If it is a ridden horse then a 5 stage, if youngster/unbacked animal then 2 stage should be fine, just be aware that pretty much all vets will fail a horse regardless of it being perfect - they usually do to cover themselves in future - but usually it will be something minor that won't affect the animals use etc, unless obviously if they do find a major problem - the vet will have a good chat with you anyway and discuss your plans and what you expect of the horse and what it's being sold as.

As for payment, 99% of owners will ask for a deposit with a clause that if it fails the vetting badly and is not suitable for the purpose you intended it for then it is refundable, this holds the horse for you and assures the buyer you are serious, obviously if you change your mind then you won't get it back. It also allows for negotiation on the final price if a fault is found with the horse which may not be serious and you are not too bothered about but may hinder how far it goes in the future, often owners will take off a little bit extra if this is the case. Also find out if any tack comes with it and the condition and value of the tack - if it is cheap rubbish poorly fitting tack you may as well ask for a bit knocked off the asking price and put it towards better stuff!
If they do want the full amount up front before a vetting walk away!! 

Once vetted and everyone is happy then pay the remainder before picking the horse up, and it's up to you to organise a transporter to pick it up - look in the back of Horse and Hound as there are a few listed in there - a shared load will be cheaper but may take a week or so to get enough folk together to share the lorry - so not an instant thing! 
As soon as you pay the final amount of money the horse is legally yours so insurance organised for that day is a very good idea - I did hear of a lady locally that bought a horse and it skewered itself on a gate while loading to take it home - totally freak accident but it cost them an arm and a leg to fix it and it had to stay where it was for 8 weeks - she didn't have it insured!!!!! 

Also ask about a trial period for a ridden horse - most won't do a trial, as a seller I know I wouldn't as god knows what someone could do to it then return it in a state, but some people are happy to do a weeks trial sometimes longer usually with a clause - like it must be kept at the same yard or at a known livery etc, so if the horse turns into a total loon in the week you have it you have some come back and can return the animal and get a refund - usually minus the deposit - but depends. If they don't want you to have a trial period then don't worry as if in the rare case it does turn out nuts and they refuse to give your money back you have the blood the vet took which will be tested at your request for drugs - they hold it for you i think for 3 yrs - it is only tested for drugs when you ask them to, also the sale of goods act can help you too if the horse does not match what it was sold as.
Get the contract in writing with trial periods/deposit and get the owner to sign it before you pay for the horse, also get a signed receipt too.
Hope that helps!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks some really useful tips there.

I wish this horse was nearer to us, it would make this all so much easier, but hey ho, if he's as good as the ad makes out then it'll be worth it.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Agree with Alex, except I must admit, I've never paid a deposit until after the vetting and it hasn't been expected. I've usually paid any deposit after the vetting, which is when the final price has been agreed and then the remaining amount when the horse is collected.

I'd go see the horse, agree a price subject to vet (assuming that I like him), get him vetted, if any issues are brought up that might affect the price maybe renegotiate, then give a deposit. Vettings can usually be arranged pretty quickly and of themselves prove that you are serious. A deposit before a vetting would be just more money to lose, or try to get back if the horse turns out to have something wrong imo.

As you are traveling a long way have you seen photos and video? As this is your first horse do you have an experienced friend/instructor who can go with you and look with an objective eye?

I would emphasise though that it's important that if the horse is a riding horse, that you make sure before you travel that there will be someone there to ride the horse before you do, no excuses. If the seller is pregnant, daughter who rides is at university, they've hurt their back, shoulder, knee, etc. and can't ride, they can pay someone to come in and ride for them. Trust no-one. 

Caveat Emptor.

Oh yes, let us know how you get on.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you. Unfortunately, my expert friend is unable to travel that far with me, she has seen a range of photos though and advised me on what to look for/ ask.

I'm hoping to only do one journey (hubby is reluctant to drive at all, and I've no sense of direction lol). This is what's causing me the biggest headache! How to exchange monies, paperwork in only one trip? I have a vet set up ready to go, I'm almost tempted to have him vetted before I visit so that I know to go ahead! But then I know that this could be a massive waste of money and is not the norm. 

Argghhh confused! Why did he have to be so far away? 

Ps I will definitely let you know how it all goes


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Where is he?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Elles said:


> Where is he?


He's in south Wales. Hubby reckons about a 5 hour drive from us!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

New horse arrives tomorrow! Yippee! So excited! 

It's not the one from Wales - that was just too difficult to organise.
We have a little black, Irish cob called Sherlock.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

sounds lovely, gets some pics on once he has arrived, is he a little chucnky irish cob with fluffy feet? how old is your new boy. I bet your so excited, I remember going to get my first horse two years ago, the best day ever and every day since has been fulfilled with him around


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

i was going to reply before and say - normally two visits required when viewing!

one for trial second for vetting 

it would be daft doing it in one and rushing 



good luck with the new horse  i remember getting my girl nearly two years ago now, time flies


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Well he's settled in to his new home well. He's medium weight and does have feathers. 
He's been playing out with 3 others and getting on just fine. 

My daughter has ridden him around the off road tracks and he was fine. She rode him in the school with others and he was fine, but he's started napping in the school when he's on his own! 
We've got some great people around to help,so hope things will improve!


----------



## forgotten myth (Feb 26, 2012)

He is honestly such a sweetie. I haven't ridden him yet but I have helped groom him etc and I already love him! and thanks for giving my mum advice. She was giving me a headache with all the stressing and trying to work out what to do.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have found a great horse... Don't forget the pic's, good luck & enjoy


----------

